# 16S rRNA Amplicon Sequencing Demonstrates that Indoor-Reared Bumblebees (Bombus terre



## gjt (Jul 24, 2014)

So... if the bumble bee is kept inside, it gets one kind of bacteria, but if we let it roam outside it also gets other bacteria.

I am trying to grasp the value of this research.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The point is even isolated bumblebees have some of the bacteria, but bumblebees in their native environment have a diversity. Diversity is good in this instance also.


----------

